

Ask YC: Best cheap(/free) hosting - jobeirne

I've been looking for a sandbox to practice my web development, and am willing to pay a small fee for minimal hosting with PHP, MySQL, and perhaps Python/Ruby support. Building a host isn't an option. Any suggestions?
======
llimllib
I started off with f2o, which is free:
<http://hostprogressive.com/webhosting/plans/f2o/index.php> ; I liked it when
I had it, but it's been a while. PHP, MySQL, Python, Perl. I haven't used it
for 2 years though.

When I wanted a paid service, I moved to Joyent, and they've been awesome, but
it's $15 a month. <http://www.joyent.com/connector/pricing/> . You get SSH,
any programming language you want, MySQL, and great customer support.

~~~
ideas101
why did u move from free to paid service?

~~~
llimllib
I wanted to have my own domain instead of myname.f2o.org

------
run4yourlives
I'm with these guys since I live in Vancouver, and I don't want my data
subject to the PATRIOT act. Given the exchange rate, it may not be the best
deal in town anymore, but their service is good and uptime is fantastic.

<http://canadianwebhosting.com/>

------
juanpablo
Webfaction: SSH, Python/Ruby o whatever language you want. No limitations for
"long running process" (Django, web.py, RoR... ) and Unlimited PostgresSQL and
MySQL databases. Arround $10 a month.

However, if all of you want is a standard Linux + Apache + MySQL + PHP hosting
you can find cheaper alternatives.

------
nreece
Try FreeWebSpace.net (largest guide to free webhosting):

<http://www.freewebspace.net/search/power.shtml>

<http://www.freewebspace.net/forums/>

------
schof
nearlyfreespeech.net.

Highly recommended, professional, and cheap. But a little on the BOFH side --
will refer to you to a FAQ instead of actually answering your dumb question.
Since I'm a BOFH myself, we get along great.

------
ideas101
<https://ssl.jumpline.com/order/?c=2EDTEQGG>

<https://ssl.digitalspace.net/order/?c=3PALPWTQ>

Above 2 are free for a year ... if the links doesn't work then visit
<http://www.free-webhosts.com/> and click on links for jumpline and
digitalspace - it takes u to autolink for 12 months free offer.

the link below will take u to the top 10 cheap/free list

<http://www.100best-free-web-space.com/>

